# half a stone in 3 weeks!!



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

lost half a stone in 3 weeks  really pleased. just wondering what sort of loss you've all got in this sorta time span?? ie records :thumb:


```

```


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Pah, i remember doing a stone in 20 days a while ago. Probably through un-healthy means though, lack of calories and hours of cv so it was a combination of fat, water and muscle. I was also the wrong side of 24 stone at the time :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

"Coldo....p1ssing on peoples chips since 1987!"


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Done a stone in a week when I was in hospital


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Well done mate, good work!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Well done mate, good work!


Thanks


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Lost 34 lbs in less than a month....mind you, I was close to dying in hospital!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

lost a stone in a week when i had the norwalk virus haha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good going mate, keep it up


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Was meant for Mike, you take that from him too now! Poor guy :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

9lbs in one week on my keto last year

Keep it up mate!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm sorry for the OP.

This has turned into an "I lost more weight than you in less time" thread!!

You did good, OP! Was all probably fat, too.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Lost a stone in about 10 seconds with that massive log i just dropped!

Seriously though well done, never had to lose weight so don't know what it's like. When i rip up for my holiday though i will have an idea!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> I'm sorry for the OP.
> 
> This has turned into an "I lost more weight than you in less time" thread!!
> 
> You did good, OP! Was all probably fat, too.


Not at all mate, he asked :lol:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> "Coldo....p1ssing on peoples chips since 1987!"


 :lol:

I didn't mean it in an "i'm better than you" way at all! 

I do find losing weight easy though, its all in the mind, do the cardio and drop the carbs and you can't fail really :thumb:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats good man!!! nah thats a decent amount of time! some will be water some will be fat, you've lost atlsase 3-4lb's fat so about 1.5 per week is a bang on rate to keep losing as the rest will be water inittttttttt!! haha!

Keep it going Mate!! =]


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Nice one mate. It's hard work but worth it as I'm sure you'd agree.

10lbs in the past 30 days for me. Not sure how much of that is fat and how much is water, but my waist line has reduced by 2-4 inches in that time.

Looking to step up the fasted cardio this week which will hopefully help even further. Haven't had a cheat day in a while so am considering that. The great thing about stopping eating bad food is that after a while you no longer want to eat it again, or at least that's what I've found.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

coldo said:


> Pah, i remember doing a stone in 20 days a while ago. Probably through un-healthy means though, lack of calories and hours of cv so it was a combination of fat, water and muscle. I was also the wrong side of 24 stone at the time :lol:


haha that sounds mental mate. how much you weighing in at now then?? :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

verve said:


> Nice one mate. It's hard work but worth it as I'm sure you'd agree.
> 
> 10lbs in the past 30 days for me. Not sure how much of that is fat and how much is water, but my waist line has reduced by 2-4 inches in that time.
> 
> Looking to step up the fasted cardio this week which will hopefully help even further. Haven't had a cheat day in a while so am considering that. The great thing about stopping eating bad food is that after a while you no longer want to eat it again, or at least that's what I've found.


thats really good mate. yeah thats definately true, especially when your training hard. you dont wanna ruin your hard work. im also getting good gains in strength right now too which is brilliant. check my journal if u wish ??


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Thats good man!!! nah thats a decent amount of time! some will be water some will be fat, you've lost atlsase 3-4lb's fat so about 1.5 per week is a bang on rate to keep losing as the rest will be water inittttttttt!! haha!
> 
> Keep it going Mate!! =]


thanks pal.im just being strict on what im eating and working out and doing some CV. hows your training going?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bonzer said:


> Lost a stone in about 10 seconds with that massive log i just dropped!
> 
> Seriously though well done, never had to lose weight so don't know what it's like. When i rip up for my holiday though i will have an idea!


very lucky not to have to mate. i was a fat mofo when i was young but am getting there now. training hard and eating right so thats all that matters


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

BigStew said:


> Lost 34 lbs in less than a month....mind you, I was close to dying in hospital!


 now thats the sorta weight loss i wanna get in that short. . . lol. what was wrong with you mate?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Kezz said:


> good going mate, keep it up


thanks mate i will do


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

miketheballer said:


> haha that sounds mental mate. how much you weighing in at now then?? :thumb:


I'm about 105kg(16st 6lbs?) at the moment, down from 156kg(24st 7lbs).

[whore mode]Pics etc... here; http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/63770-1-year-progress-pics-page-9-a-9.html [/whore mode]


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Whore mode justified, amazing results.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

19lb in around 16 hours or so


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

coldo said:


> I'm about 105kg(16st 6lbs?) at the moment, down from 156kg(24st 7lbs).
> 
> [whore mode]Pics etc... here; http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/63770-1-year-progress-pics-page-9-a-9.html [/whore mode]


that is wicked mate!! ive commented in that thread too. fantastic inspiration :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Dig said:


> 19lb in around 16 hours or so


hahaha nice :rockon:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

nice! Carb Cycling and AM cardio?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

@Dig

Speed?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Rekless said:


> nice! Carb Cycling and AM cardio?


no AM cardio just eating really carefully. with cardio too but not AM

:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

17lb in one day.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 17lb in one day.


Was that 17lb or £17?

If it was the former did you get locked in a sauna?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

whackedout said:


> Was that 17lb or £17?
> 
> If it was the former did you get locked in a sauna?


Making weight for a powerlifting meet.

The question was how much weight dropped not how much fat


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Making weight for a powerlifting meet.
> 
> The question was how much weight dropped not how much fat


I remember having to make weight for boxing and used to skip in saunas, lose quite a few pounds but mostly water, didn't you feel drained for the meet?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Making weight for a powerlifting meet.
> 
> The question was how much weight dropped not how much fat


oh ok fair enough haha. i like to think a majority of that is fat. belly is picking up a bit  and have been eating clean.

but some people do crazy stuff to meet the weight in a competition.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

A stone since easter and a total of 22lbs in 10 weeks - lots of interval cv and low carbs


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

BigStew said:


> Lost 34 lbs in less than a month....mind you, I was close to dying in hospital!


The hospital diet seems to be a winner.

I lost almost a stone in 13 days.

But then again im not surprised with the food they try and feed you! :whistling:


----------



## Jason1984 (May 6, 2009)

How easy is it to lose a stone in aweek i mean that sounds very bad? I hear my friends say "i lost a stone in 1 week" and i never believe them when they do no CV at all....


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Lulu said:


> A stone since easter and a total of 22lbs in 10 weeks - lots of interval cv and low carbs


thats really good !! have u got a journal??

reps :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Jason1984 said:


> How easy is it to lose a stone in aweek i mean that sounds very bad? I hear my friends say "i lost a stone in 1 week" and i never believe them when they do no CV at all....


i dont believe that you can lose a stone of fat in a week. but many diets like the atkins or whatever it is 'possible' but most of it is water from your glycogen stores in the muscles.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

i managed to shift 16lbs in 8 weeks last year


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

i have lost 13pound in just under 2weeks.

it will be 2 weeks on friday, i am now 15.5st. when i started my diet i was 16.4st.

i have done 45-60min brisk walking, pre breaky every morning with taking a eca course.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Lost 25lb in 2 months. Not sure how much muscle I've lost as no before pics. My strength losses have levelled out now at least. I'm happy to be stuck on the weights I'm using now until happy with body fat. Any lower and would have had to change diet.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Jason1984 said:


> How easy is it to lose a stone in aweek i mean that sounds very bad? I hear my friends say "i lost a stone in 1 week" and i never believe them when they do no CV at all....


I was immobile for 10 days in hospital. Practically didnt move or walk atall.

Shows diet ( well lack of food ) is more important then CV when trying to lose weight.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> well done mike, how much has the bodyfat% dropped ?


i would say 2-3% but dont have the calipers to do it now mate


----------

